
Irish beach washed away 33 years ago reappears overnight after freak tide - Mtinie
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/may/08/irish-beach-washed-away-reappears-freak-tide
======
Mtinie
Very strange, it appears that the HN submission algo didn't flag this as a
duplicate of @grej's post of this from yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14291548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14291548)

My apologies for the duplicate post, @grej!

Still hoping that I can learn more about the mechanisms that allow it work, if
anyone is able to share their hypotheses.

~~~
gus_massa
From the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _Are reposts ok?_

> _If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok._

The dupe detector is slightly week to allow good stories to get a second
chance in case the first submission was unlucky. I don't know the thresholds,
but clearly the previous submission didn't get attention.

(This is a problem with some stories that are submitted 5 times and get only 1
or 2 votes each time.)

~~~
Mtinie
Good to know, thank you. I must have run into the duplicate detector on widely
discussed items in the past and that's why I thought it was triggered on all
matching URLs/titles.

------
Mtinie
Can anyone with a background in oceanography help me understand the mechanisms
that would enable this event to occur?

Was this a case where the bulk of the original sand that had been lost in 1984
was trapped offshore in a location that was generally untouched by wave
action? Or is this a case where an entirely new set of sand was deposited from
some other location?

